# Win 2x Audi Hospitality Tickets to LeMans 24 2011!



## Jae

http://www.********.co.uk/data/contentimages/7.jpg

*With Le Mans just around the corner, Michelin has teamed up with Audi to offer you and a friend the chance to travel to the race in June this year.*

Soak up the unique atmosphere with a special Audi hospitality prize package for two (worth around £3000), which includes:


A pair of Audi hospitality tickets for the 2011 Le Mans race, weekend of the 11th and 12th June
[/*]
Travel costs for a car crossing via Eurotunnel or Ferry from England to France (Michelin to book directly)
[/*]
2 nights accommodation in the Audi Racing 'Hotel', situated 2 minutes from the circuit, with 24-hour check in and fully serviced bathroom facilities
[/*]
Specifically selected, private hospitality areas which are situated within the circuit giving access to all the action
[/*]
All entertainment, food and beverages
[/*]
Secure parking
[/*]
Welcome reception on Friday night hosted by the director of Audi UK
[/*]
Gift pack on arrival[/*]

For the chance to win this once in a lifetime trip, visit http://www.michelin.co.uk/lemansprizedraw and register your details by midnight on 29th May. Terms and conditions can be found on the website.

For everyone that does enter, you will receive a FREE Le Mans e-guide.

Good luck!!


----------



## Gazzer

thanks Jae, will get registered 8)


----------



## kite

Bugger....I paid for my trip..........


----------



## A3DFU

Nice one Jae [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

kite said:


> Bugger....I paid for my trip..........


will buy you a beer if i win lol


----------



## rustyintegrale

Done. I love Le Mans! 8)


----------



## kite

gazzer1964 said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger....I paid for my trip..........
> 
> 
> 
> will buy you a beer if i win lol
Click to expand...

You won't have to, its free all weekend....


----------



## antcole

I'll win this....


----------



## A3DFU

antcole said:


> I'll win this....


Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
Click to expand...

could you handle ant is the Q Dani lol


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
Click to expand...

But you don't drink Dani... 

If I win I'm taking my best mate.


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you don't drink Dani...
> 
> If I win I'm taking my best mate.
Click to expand...

me?


----------



## W7 PMC

Entered & fingers crossed

Nice one Jae


----------



## T3RBO

Registered... thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> me?


 :lol:

We've never met mate. :lol:

This will be someone I've known for years through thick and thin. He's had lots of thick and I've had most of his thin... :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

I'm going diving that weekend If I win I'll sell them to you Rich


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could you handle ant is the Q Dani lol
Click to expand...

No worries there Gaz :wink:



rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you don't drink Dani...
Click to expand...

If you're talking alcohol, I do but not a lot 8)

If on the other hand you're talking nice pure water, I drink like a fish


----------



## rustyintegrale

rustyintegrale said:


> But you don't drink Dani...





A3DFU said:


> If you're talking alcohol, I do but not a lot 8)
> 
> If on the other hand you're talking nice pure water, I drink like a fish


We're talking Le Mans here. The only thing water is used for is cooling the beer or wallowing in if it's hot... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

what about washing cars or watering the garden :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> what about washing cars or watering the garden :roll:


Are you seriously gonna go to Le Mans and wash your car? :lol:

And take your garden? :lol: :lol:


----------



## antcole

A3DFU said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
Click to expand...

Hmmmm.... how could i possibly refuse..... but, if you win.... can i be the second person?


----------



## A3DFU

antcole said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll win this....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second person going if you do? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm.... how could i possibly refuse..... but, if you win.... can i be the second person?
Click to expand...

That's very kind of you  Let's see who wins then :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

rich if i win wanna come with me............lets get ratted on fine wine and cheap women or is that the other way round?


----------



## Barry_T

What could be better than driving my own MK1 TT QS to Le Mans, FOC! ;-)


----------

